# Stena Line - Ireland Offers - end midnight 18/03/05



## 94527 (May 1, 2005)

We've just booked a trip to Ireland in July, 7 nights for 2 adults, 2 children and 1 infant in our old Hymer. we will be travelling from stranraer -belfast for £160. this is a special 2 day offer which ends midnight friday 18 march. i'm not really clued up on ferry prices but i understand this is about half the normal price and compared to the other ferry quotes we've had it's seems like a great deal!! so if anyone fancies a trip to ireland this summer check out the stena line website! happy holidaying!


----------



## 94353 (May 1, 2005)

*Ireland*

We are going next month for 3 weeks and booked through MTC and it was 190 for our over 6metre motorhome, which I think is quite good and I am satisfied with as it was 100 cheaper than Stena Line quoted me for the same trip.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Irish Ferries had a sinilar deal - St Patrick's Day Sale - by the time I'd booked it the time was nearly up & I didn't think to put it on here.


----------

